# Chef is dead



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Isaac Hayes, grammy winning artist, has passed away.
Noted for the theme song to Shaft, as well as voicing the character Chef on South Park.

He was cool.
So cool.
He will be missed.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

Well until he went off the deep end about Scientology. 

Knowing that it made his 'farewell episode' pretty good. To paraphrase, remember chef for all the good times and not because of the fruity little club he joined.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I think "deep end" and "scientology" go hand in hand.
I guess for most people, everything is funny unless it hits a personal chord.
For the years he was on the show though, he sure cracked me up.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thats why he left south park for the eppisode that they made fun of scientiloigy. 


Bernie Mac also passed away 2 days ago. Whats going on all the good people are passing away. 

George Carlin really broke my heart. He was SOOOO FUNNY. My favorite comedian. Bernie Mac, he wasnt that funny just annoying relaly. Kinda like Carlos Mancia. 

Anyway yeah theyll all be missed.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Last I heard the cause of death was unknown, but he was found near his treadmill or exercise bike. Just goes to show how unhealthy being healthy can be!:look:


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah but he was a big guy last I saw of him, so its possible he over worked himself and just had a heart attack.......


Long Live Chef. 

"Hello there children!" "Hey Chef."


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

If memory serves me right, Isaac Hayes appeared in several episodes of Stargate: Atlantis, interestingly enough, as a head Jaffa that fell into the religious fanaticism of the Ori.

He finally saw the "truth" in the sequel movie "The Ark of Truth".

Anyway, his accomplishments in music were also huge.

doc


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Dude, that was Lou Gosset,not Isaac Hayes.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

He was a bad mutha'..........


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Well, I did preface my post "If memory serves me correctly!" 

Anyway, I"m 99% sure that Isaac Hayes did cameo appearances on either Stargate: SG-1 or Atlantis. And he played the part of a Jaffa.

I"ve only watched the complete 10 (and 4) seasons respectively about 15 times now. Next time I go through the series, I will make a note of what part he was in. And if its the 1% that I'm wrong, I will admit to that too! 

In any event, I'm sorry to see him pass. The news today says he had a stroke. A guy I work with had one last week too, but he's still kickin'!

doc


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Was a great man 

You will be missed 

God bless you Isaac Hayes


----------



## bundens (Jul 5, 2008)

I read in an article on cnn that he didn't leave because of scientology but that is the statement the Scientoligists put out on his behalf..in fact he had a stroke and he couldn't talk anymore. They're saying that the church actually was very mad he kept doing southpark even though they were making fun of the church left and right but hayes kept doing the show anyway because he enjoyed it.

They're saying the church neglected him too in his final days and that he shouldn't have been alone on a treadmill and that he was paralyzed on half his body or something..
wish i could find the link for the article it was very interesting..i read it the day after he died.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Shut yo mouth.....

haha


----------



## dudethatsmine (Mar 15, 2008)

he will be missed two of things could have happened to him the cult of scientology killed another of its members or china is now putting lead on the handles of the treadmills they are making.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

R.I.P. Isaac

You've given the world many great memories


----------

